# Different Audio levels on DirecTV XM



## tadtv (May 12, 2009)

Anyone else have large variations of level and quality between XM channels while listening to them through DirecTV? I have home automation and it is annoying that there is such a difference between the channels.


----------



## BosHawk (Jul 24, 2007)

The POPS channel seems the best sound quality. I am wondering if they are using XMHD feed somehow. As for audio levels my OTA CW channel is increadibly loud but the D* version of the channel is well managed and similar to all other D* channels.


----------

